# Addison finally kidded



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Here he is


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

Awww!!! congrats!  sooo adorable and pretty colorings


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:tears: He's so..... CUTE!!! I am almost to the point of tears at seeing him! What an adorable little boy. Do you think he is Boer?

And he is gigantice  Wow. He's so beautiful, Karen! And yes, especially Addison  Does the little prince have a name?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Awwwww!!! Love him!!! Congrats!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

No name yet. I think maybe some boer and alpine. He has a dark stripe down his back. I will get better pictures tomorrow when it's not dark out. His hair is brown but frosted tips of white. He is super cute!!!!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

He looks like a Simon to me  He's adorable and what beautiful colors


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh he is gorgeous , look at that color he has !!
Congrats  How is Addison ? That is a big boy , lol
Hope she is well and enjoying her new baby boy 
More pictures please


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

He is huge. I would have sworn there were two. Im not sure how she got that big ole thing out of her but she did. Way to go Addison!! She a keeper. He's only nursing on one side so I milked the other side about half and got 2 1/2 cups. Both baby and momma are doing great. She is a good momma. She is always licking him or cuddling with him. He has a patch of long hair on his head. What kind of goat has that? 
Life is perfect!!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

My nubian boer crosses have that


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Really cute. Love his coloring. Sure looks big hope mom didn't have to hard a time.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Baby ( still no name ) has yellow/orange poop. Normal? He's three days old.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Oops forgot to add kinda mash potato like


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes that's what it looks like for a few weeks


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ho looks like a Lincoln. Or you could name him Fresco... that mean cool.. LOL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, and I have noticed that their poop is like that for about 3 days. Normal.


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

He is so cute! I think he looks like a Tanner, myself. Because I'm super original.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

TwirlAndTweak said:


> He is so cute! I think he looks like a Tanner, myself. Because I'm super original.


 My cousin just had a baby today that she named Tanner 

What about Fesik "Fesik are there rocks ahead?"  (The princess Bride for those of you that didn't get that)

I just remembered there's a thread in Games 'The Wackiest goat names' and it has some really fun cute and odd names I'm sure you'd fine something fun to name 'Little Guy'


----------

